# help with echostar de02



## HeLLz aNgeL (Feb 24, 2007)

guys i need some help ... i upgraded to a hd receiver with my dishnetwork ... now theres a lot of stuff on my previous echostar de02 receiver that i want to check, and possible shift to my present receiver ....

is there any way possible to do this?? maybe download stuff onto my computer and to the new reciever or to transfer it directly between the two receivers ??

any help would be appreciated.

thanks !


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That is deep into hacking that we don't talk about around here. I don't believe it is possible anyways (but since we don't talk about it I can't be proven wrong  ).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just curious - that 'de02' is a DVR ? 501 or 721 or 921 ?
So, if you asking about transfer your recordings, then no.
Perhaps using capture card.


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

Used to be something called VCR VHS something like that, but how bout dvd recorder like this one. http://www.ascendtech.us/itemdesc.asp?ic=DVDRGWAR230&eq=&Tp=
$45 bucks and free shipping


----------



## HeLLz aNgeL (Feb 24, 2007)

i beleive its the dvr 501.. and yes, i need to transfer recordings


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I would just transfer the stuff to your computer and burn a few DVD's. I don't believe there is any way to transfer the digital signal from one receiver to another. I suspect this ability is well protected.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

HeLLz aNgeL said:


> maybe download stuff onto my computer and to the new reciever or to transfer it directly between the two receivers ??


Because the ViP622 has no analog tuner, there's no way of recording from the 501.

The DVD recorder is probably the best way to go.


----------

